# Weekend hunt



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Who's going out this weekend and where? I'll be in adams county on private land about 25 acres in gods country. hope we get good snow!!!!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heading out for Aep tonight. Would prefer 1-2 inches, 4-8 might become a travel issue. Anyone else going to be down there? Hopefully they didn't kill the bucks we hunted for during bow season in the first week.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ill be out in Geauga County Tom. I too am hoping for some snow. It looks like it is supposed to come during the day on Sat. Good luck!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Leaving in a few minutes. We hunt about 2000 acres with the Carrol and Harrison County line running right down the middle.

I took a buck gun week, so I need a doe for the freezer.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was thinkin about heading out but the weather, too many idiots on the roads in those conditions. So mabey ill keep my rump nice and toasty in bed. Im kinda holding off for the remainder of archery season too.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll be taking my son & 2 of his friends out on private farms in Union county. Would love to see some snow as none of these young men have ever had the opportunity to hunt after a nice snow fall. I already have my buck & my son already has a doe, so he says it's buck only for him............... we'll see what happens if a big doe comes past.
Good hunting and stay warm
Tim


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm still discusted from my experiences during gun week. No way am I going out down here on public land. Everyone from back home are saying they they are not seeing near the numbers of deer as they did last year. Plus with the weather they are calling for the roads may not be passable.

Good luck too all who make it and make sure to watch out for the idiots.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I will be wedged up in a tree with my bow this weekend. I don't have much of a choice hunting on base.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Last year I went down (to Ohio Power) for this extra weekend and and only saw 5 other hunters and a rouge band of amish (there was only about 6) the whole weekend. I usually see that many while bowhunting Ohio Power. SE ohio looks like mainly rain Sat and some snow late Sat evening.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Blaze you get to hunt at Wright patt?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll be in Morgan County, near Malta. 600 Acres, we will mostly be pushing throughout the day. Will probably see a slew full of deer.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I hope everyone did good. Perry County was like a ghost town. Saw one deer across the way and that was it. Long, cold, wet day with nothing to show for it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I hunted Egypt Valley wildlife area and did not see a single deer. It started snowing around 1 and it came down full force. My ride home was a disaster. Could not go much over 45mph the whole trip. My steering wheel has nail gouges in it LOL. 

There were not a whole lot of hunters out like in the past. I wonder if the gas prices and with Christmas coming soon, perhaps money's tight and no one is going far to hunt?


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

hunted all day in morgan county never even seen a deer.my buddy heard one snort and shortly after that here comes a guy tromping threw our land.about 1 hr.later heard something behind me only to turn around and have another guy walk right by me.he came down are 4 wheeler trail which means he walked right past my vehicle and our campers.talk about no respect for other peoples land.is there anything you can do besides calling the law on trespassers.my buddy said i should take pictuers of them and there hunting license any other suggestions


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like I didn't miss much. Seems like i'm not the only one noticing a lot fewer deer this year.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hunt southern Clermont county. I took a small buck (saw a total of 5) and my son and a friend both saw deer. It was a nasty day and we only hunted till noon. I was actually scheduled for open heart surgery last Wed. but doctor had to re-schedule till the 28th. I can't complain, just being able to get out was a good thing. Doctor said I can hunt if I just sit in a stand and someone else drags the deer in (not a bad deal) and don't run all over the woods.
This buck was with 2 or 3 does and while driving to go hunting in the morning I saw 2 other bucks with does. Seems that the timing is right for the second rut to be in. 
I don't think the other guys have much intrest in going today due to the high winds and super wet conditions. I can't hunt by myself, so I let them off the hook and called it off for myself. If the weather is right I may get to get out the opening day of muzzleloader season.
I actually heard more shooting yesterday than opening day of the regular gun season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

YOU COULD UUSE THEM FOR TARGET PRACTICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! " HA HA " [email protected]


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I hunted till about 10:30 am Saturday in Tusc. County. Never saw a deer but saw enough trail mix to fertilize a 2 acre garden - tons of sign but no deer. Also heard more shooting than I had heard and of the days I hunted in gun season but none was closer than a 1/4 of a mile away. Somebody was having some fun - I just went for a nice walk.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Saw 5 does, no buck. Walked by me and scented me. Could not figure out what I was or where I was. They ran off just to come right back about 10 min. later to continue to try and figure me out. They still didnt have any luck. Finally they walked off. Cool to see them.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

What a weekend! There were eight of us out this Saturday. Between the eight of us, we took 6 deer! 5 Does and 1 button buck...not too shabby!


----------

